# Was wird aus Zonenschein?



## mr freilauf (30. Juni 2013)

Nach dem hochwasser an der Elbe und Saale, frage ich mich was aus Zonenschein wird?!

Neuanfang oder untergegangen?


----------



## saturno (4. Juli 2013)

hat dein rechner keine suchfunktion:



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=637790&highlight=zonenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoneVoid (1. August 2013)

Hallo, ich habe vom Kai Oliver Linsner eine eMailbbekommen das es mit viel Energie irgendwann weitergeht. Ich wohne in Halle und kann euch sagen das die echt schwer gebeutelt wurden. Da stand das Wasser 1,20 m in den Räumen. Man kann sich vorstellen das eine computergesteuerte CNC Fräse da nicht wieder wirtschaftlich auf die Beine zu bringen ist. Dafür das sie nicht alles hinschmeißen verdienen sie großen Respekt! Ohne die Liebe zur Sache steht man diesen Ruin definitiv nicht durch! 

Gruß ZV


----------



## Deleted 294333 (22. April 2015)

Gibt's da zwischenzeitlich was neues?
Die Homepage gibt nichts her...


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2015)

mich würde es ja unheimlich freuen wenn die einen echten freerider im stile des archimedes bauen. 
mit moderner geometrie und wegen mir auf 27,5" (da führt auf lange sicht gesehen wohl kein weg vorbei)

was ich aber weiss ist das sie noch rahmen reparieren und strahlen/pulvern.


----------



## RocketMorton (16. Mai 2015)

@ Noel 

Momentan stellen die wohl bloß Halbzeuge für die Industrie her. Rahmen pulvern und der Support für ihre alten Rahmen läuft wohl wieder.


----------



## kümmelotto (20. Juni 2015)

Ich bin ja mal tierisch gespant wann es mit neuen Bikes, insbesondere dem Archi, weitergeht. Will mir bald wieder ein DH Bike zulegen nachdem ich 2 Jahre pausiert habe. Am besten von ZS. Bin früher mal das Leonardo gefahren und war von dem schon begeistert. Deshalb warte ich geduldig bis es wieder richtig mit ZS weitergeht.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Juni 2015)

kannst jamal anfragen ob die in naher zukunft wieder was machen wollen. 
würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## kümmelotto (20. Juni 2015)

Ja das werde ich heute Abend mal machen. Berichte dann von der Antwort.


----------



## Qya (30. Juni 2015)

Schon ne Antwort bekommen ?


----------



## kümmelotto (30. Juni 2015)

Nabend zusammen  Ja, die gab es vor ein paar Tagen. 

Ich Zitiere: 


Es besteht der feste Wille, neue
Bikes auf den Markt zu bringen. Leider können wir momentan zu einem
möglichen Termin keine verbindliche Aussage treffen.

Von daher können wir nur um Verständnis und Geduld bitten.
Wir lassen von uns hören, sobald es neue Informationen zu
Zonenschein gibt.




.....das heißt dann wohl erstmal noch viel Geduld haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qya (1. Juli 2015)

Danke dir !

Eigentlich sollte man für Zonenschein nen Kickstarter Project starten ... könnte mir vorstellen, das man da ordentlich sammelt. 
Würde sofort mein Canyon verkaufen, und mir eins von den Jungs Ordern.


----------



## Zonerider (23. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## kümmelotto (24. Oktober 2015)

Zur zeit gibt es noch nichts neues. Sie wollen von sich hören lassen , aber wann weiss ich nicht. 

Wir müssen wohl witerhin Geduld haben.......


----------



## Zonerider (24. Oktober 2015)

@Zonenschein - ihr sollt wissen, 's gibt Fans!


----------



## saturno (28. Oktober 2015)

Qya schrieb:


> Danke dir !
> 
> Eigentlich sollte man für Zonenschein nen Kickstarter Project starten ... könnte mir vorstellen, das man da ordentlich sammelt.
> Würde sofort mein Canyon verkaufen, und mir eins von den Jungs Ordern.




ok und was hast du gespendet beim aufruf nach dem hochwasser????? 50ct


----------



## Zonerider (14. April 2017)

Moin,

... gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (15. April 2017)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ... gibt es Neuigkeiten?



Nein. Ich war letztens da (vor ca. 6 Wochen). Eigene neue Rahmen werden bislang nicht wieder hergestellt.

Du kannst dort weiterhin Rahmenreparaturen und Pulverarbeiten durchführen lassen.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## kalihalde (15. April 2020)

Es sieht so aus, als ob das Kapitel "Bikeproduktion" bei Zonenschein endgültig zu den Akten gelegt worden wäre. 





__





						Zonenschein - The Art of Bike-Construction
					






					www.zonenschein.de
				




Schade, aber in Anbetracht der Umstände auch verständlich.

Vielen Dank für die Bikes und alle damit verbundenen Erinnerungen.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Downhillsocke (25. April 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus, als ob das Kapitel "Bikeproduktion" bei Zonenschein endgültig zu den Akten gelegt worden wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich waren die Bikes auch bei weitem nicht so ertragreich wie die CNC-Auftragsarbeiten und am Ende zählen die schwarzen Zahlen unter dem Doppelstrich. So ein schöner massiver Alurahmen wäre aber definitiv eine Wohltat auf einem Markt überflutet mit gleich aussehenden Plastikbechern aus Asien.


----------



## RocketMorton (25. April 2020)

Ja, ich hab mich vor vielleicht 10 Jahren mal mit einem Mitarbeiter von dort unterhalten und er bestätigte mir damals schon dass CNC Auftragsarbeiten das Hauptgeschäft von Zonenschein sind. Ich find's jammerschade, für einen 650 b Endurorahmen von Zonenschein würde ich alles andere stehenlassen.


----------



## Enginejunk (27. April 2020)

Geht mir genauso, fürn Zonenschein DH in 27,5 bzw. mit 29" Option, mit zeitgemässer Geometrie (die hat mich immer gestört, viel zu kurz) und in Archimedes-optik würde ich einiges Opfern. Nachbars Jungfrau z.b.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Mai 2020)

Fand den Downhiller auch cool, aber die Jungs haben auch gut mit Rahmenbrüchen zu tuen gehabt...


----------



## Zonerider (6. Juli 2020)

Sofern jemand ein DH in L liegen/stehen/hängen hat, bitte melden!!!


----------

